

RGB.to - color converter with unique URLs and JSON download - keywonc
http://rgb.to/

======
carloscabo
Hi guys. Thanks a lot for pointing the hash '#' bug, I din't realized myself
(and was very simple to solve). Now I think it works fine, no matter you enter
the hex value in the input with or without the '#'.

I'm trying to find a workaround too about passing the '#' in the URL too, but
I still did not find a good solution.

I'm working right now in adding support for Pantone and RAL color formats...

Thanks again for your testing ;-) Greetz. cc

~~~
keywonc
Good to see the fix! I've been using it for a few days.

------
klaustopher
Cool, but if I enter a hex value with the pound sign at the beginning, I get a
404 error

~~~
keywonc
Good point, looks like they tried to support multiple color formats
<http://rgb.to/about-help> but that seems like sthg they should support too.

